

Appfog announces shutdown of Rackspace option - LogicX

Just received this email, in part:<p>We've worked hard here at AppFog HQ to give our users a variety of choices as to what cloud they host their apps on. Thanks to the AppFog platform, users have been able to host apps on five public infrastructures around the world and even more private datacenters for our enterprise customers.<p>While we believe this to be one of our main selling points, it's also become increasingly resource intensive to maintain so many instances of our infrastructure. So in an effort to keep our service affordable and reliable, we'll be discontinuing support of the Rackspace public cloud due to low adoption rates. We believe this will give us the focus we need to provide a world-class experience for the majority of our userbase on the AWS and HP clouds.<p>We will be turning off the rackspace infrastructure completely on Thursday, May 2nd. Additionally, as of today, you will no longer be able to create new applications on the Rackspace infrastructure.
======
LogicX
I host on Appfog because I don't trust the history of AWS East, and want the
option to migrate my app to rackspace in the event AWS East is down (or
performance impacted).

I run an app on Appfog, hosted in AWS East and not Rackspace due to Rackspace
not working! Have contacted support about deploy issues and uptime issues a
lot. They always respond that I shouldn't be using Rackspace because 'its in
beta'. No wonder adoption is low! Either this is one hand not speaking to the
other, or they gave up trying to get things to work on rackspace, and this is
their self-created excuse to drop support for it.

------
user24
This is the second time I've seen "low adoption rates" cited as a reason to
cut off Rackspace support, the other being xeround[1].

I don't see that as a valid excuse for shutting it down. Market it more!

[1] <https://twitter.com/xeround/status/286445235435876353>

